# Mark of the Wyrm [closed]



## Tharune (Aug 17, 2007)

Mark of the Wyrm (Recruiting!)

Welcome to Mark of the Wyrm, a 3.5 edition campaign set in the Forgotten
Realms. If you're interested, take a look at the specs below:


The Basics:

Setting: Forgotten Realms, the Dalelands, esp. Scardale and Cormanthor
Focus: Roleplaying/Adventure/Intrigue
Posting: I'm shooting for three posts per week, though posting may be up
to once per day. If there is enough interest (i.e., enough players) I may move the 
game to another venue and run multiple player groups.
System: 3.5
Accepting: Please post a character with an appropriate FR background. Characters
will be subject to DM approval. Players will generally be taken on a first-come,
first-served basis. Source books for character creation will be the PHB, DMG,
and Forgotten Realms book. It's just that simple.


Character Creation:

Abilities: 28 point buy for abilities.
Level: Characters will start at 3rd level. Level adjustment for race does apply,
so all you chaotic good drow rangers will start at 1st level.
Possessions: Gold and equipment appropriate per level, see the DMG. Don't buy
any single item that costs more than a third of your starting gold. Equipment is
subject to DM approval.
Experience: Set experience for the minimum of your character's level.
History: Please come up with a reasonably good history for your character, 
appropriate for Faerun.

Other questions: If you have them, please submit them in this thread and I'll
answer them.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm definitely interested in this; Forgotten Realms, low-level, Wyrms! Count me in.  

Just a few questions: What year will we be starting in and are you intending to follow the FR metaplot and timeline of events?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 17, 2007)

So... What's it about?  Seems like pretty basic generic fantasy, but what's the motivation?  

Also, Ambrus come back to us!  We're just a bunch of stupid padawans and we need your brain!


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 17, 2007)

*New player*

I'd play. Plenty of gaming experience AD&D, later GURPS (GULLIVER), no real XP with D&D, but I know most of the rules. Maybe some time I'll need clarification or you notice misunderstanding, but I hope that will be rare.

Before of after time of troubles?


----------



## Tharune (Aug 17, 2007)

Might as well keep with the fundamentals... It will be set in 1372 DR, which means
after the Time of Troubles. I'll be trying to keep with events as outlined in the
FR Handbook, but you never know how things can end up. 

As for the hook, there are a few non-standard events to start:

1. the governor of Scardale has decided to take matters in hand and appoint
a Lord for Scardale Town. Some in this lawless town welcome the change.
Most do not. This will (hopefully) be the base of operations.

2. The mythals in the elven court of Cormanthor are much weaker than guessed
by the Wise. Whether this is due to manipulation by the Drow or for some other
reason is not known.

3. A mark has begun to surface in the Dalelands, a symbol around which a cult
has begun to grow. Some (but not necessarily all) of the PC's carry this mark
as a birthmark. Research shows that this mark is the symbol of a powerful red dragon 
that has been missing from Faerun for centuries.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 17, 2007)

Sounds like dragons will be a key feature of the campaign. I have to ask; would you consider allowing a dragonwrought kobold sorcerer from Races of the Dragon as a PC?


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 17, 2007)

Garren Greenwood grew up in a small village in Cormanthor, where he learned the secrets of the forest from a half-elven guide, Dorn Silverleaf.  He never felt truly comfortable in the village, very aware of his lack of social graces, but his time spent in the forest was full of peace and comfort.  Then the drow came into his life.  
He lost his father and an older brother to the first raid on their village.  While his remaining older brother survived future raids, he was cruel to Garren, taking his fears out on his awkward younger brother.  The village became an even less enjoyable place for the young ranger.  
Garren grew into adulthood quickly through the loss of several other important people in his life.  The last was his mentor.  When Dorn was killed, Garren decided to leave his village, as there was no reason to stay.  He took Dorn's bow and headed into the forest to find a place where he could be comfortable, and to try to fight the encroaching drow where he could.

[sblock=spoiler] 
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Garren Greenwood
[B]Class:[/B] Ranger 3
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Mielikki

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 3        [B]XP:[/B] 3,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] XXX (3d8+3)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +5     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 8  -1 (0p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -1          [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +4    +1    +3    +0    +0    +0    18
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 15  (Uncanny Dodge)

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    +1          +4
[B]Ref:[/B]                       3    +3          +6       
[B]Will:[/B]                      1    +2          +3

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
MW Comp. Longbow (+2)     +8     1d8+2      20--X3
Longsword                 +6     1d8+2      19-20--X2 
Dagger                    +5     1d4+2      19-20--x2


[B]Languages:[/B] Chondathan

[B]Abilities:[/B] Wild Empathy, Favored Enemy (Drow +2), 

[B]Feats:[/B] Point Blank Shot (1st), Precise Shot (Human), Track (class), Rapid Shot (class), Weaopon Focus (Longbow)(3rd), Endurance (class)



[B]Skill Points:[/B] 36       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Hide			   5    +3   -1     +7
Jump                       2    +2   -1     +3
Knowledge (Geography)      2    +0          +2
Knowledge (Nature)         4    +0          +4
Listen                     4    +2          +6
Move Silently              5    +3   -1     +7
Search                     5    +0          +5     
Spot                       4    +0          +4
Survival                   5    +2          +7     


[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
MW Comp. Longbow (+2)    600gp   3lb
MW Longsword             315gp    4lb
Dagger                   2gp     1lb
MW chain shirt           250gp  25lb
MW light wooden shield   153     5lb
40 Arrows		 2gp     2lb
Backpack                 2gp     2lb
Hooded Lantern           7gp     2lb
10 tindertwigs           10gp    --
4 pints oil		 4sp     4lb
Signal Whistle           8sp
Waterskin                1gp     4lb
Whetstone                2cp     1lb
4 fishhooks              4sp     --
3 potions of CLW        150gp  
2 potions of protection
    from evil           100gp
Silversheen             250gp
Potion of Barkskin	300gp
2 oil of bless weapon   200gp



[B]Total Weight:[/B]53lb      [B]Money:[/B] 352gp 2sp 8cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               58    116   175   350   875

[B]Age:[/B] 20
[B]Height:[/B] 5'11"
[B]Weight:[/B] 195lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Blond
[B]Skin:[/B] Tanned
```
*Appearance:* Garren looks young, but hardened.  He doesn't smile often, and his hair and clothes are never neat.  He bears a single scar on his face, but it reaches from his broken nose to the corner of his lip, marring what was already a plain face.
[/sblock]


----------



## Tharune (Aug 17, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Sounds like dragons will be a key feature of the campaign. I have to ask; would you consider allowing a dragonwrought kobold sorcerer from Races of the Dragon as a PC?




I, er, don't actually own Races of the Dragon- part of the reason why I quoted
the base books is because I knew I didn't have a lot of material, and because
I wanted to keep it simple. However, I see where you're coming from, and I can
probably make an exception here. I've heard Dragonwroughts are like a half-dragon
template for a kobold; if you'll email me the pertinent information to veazeyae@yahoo.com, I'll look it over. If the level adjustment isn't over +2, my gut feeling is that it would
be all right.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 17, 2007)

Dragonwrought is actually a feat, so it doesn't affect a kobold's LA. I'll send you the pertinent details of Kobold PCs as detailed in the book so that you can judge the whole package. *cautiously hopeful* 

Edit: Email sent


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 17, 2007)

*Grogan of the Dale*

I was such a Forgotten Realms fanboy prior to Eberron, so I am thinking that jumping into a FR game would be a lot of fun be great to jump back in to it. 

I am thinking of playing a gizzled veteran militiaman from one of the Dales or from adventuring in the forest of Cormanthor near Myth Drannor. Most likely a half-orc Barbarian 1/Fighter 2 or something like that who former a Zhentish conscript from Dagger Dale happy to be free from the Zhentarim's influence. I think it was Dagger Dale that was under (in)direct control of the Zhentarim right?

Probably Longsword, Long Sword, Javelins, and spear will be his weapons. The heaviest medium armor he can afford.

Someone like that. I will have to pull out my FR books and take a look this weekend.
This is rough - really rough so far.

```
[COLOR=DarkOrange][SIZE=4][B]Grogan of the Dale[/B][/SIZE][/COLOR]

[b]Race:[/b] Half-Orc        [b]Profession:[/b] Grizzled Militiaman
[b]Gender:[/b] Male          [b]Classes:[/b] Barbarian 1/ Fighter 2
[b]Align:[/b] Chaotic Good   [b]Party Role:[/b] Medium Shock Trooper

[b]Speak:[/b] Com, Orc, Chondathan

[b]Str[/b] 18 (+4) [16 - 10 pts +2 Racial]
[b]Dex[/b] 14 (+2) [6 pts]
[b]Con[/b] 10 (+0) [2 pts]
[b]Int[/b] 10 (+0) [12 - 2 pts -2 Racial]
[b]Wis[/b] 10 (+0) [2 pts]
[b]Chr[/b]  6 (+2) [8 - 0pts -2 Racial]

[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Skills[/b][/u][/color]

[b]Survival[/b]		6     = 6 [+0 Wis]
[b]Swim[/b]			8/-4  = 4 [+4 Str] [-9 Tower Shield] [-3 Breastplate]
[b]Ride[/b]			8     = 6 [+2 Dex]
[b]Know (Zhentarim)[/b]	4     = 4 [+0 int]

[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Feats[/b][/u][/color]

[i]Armor (Light, Medium, Heavy, Shields, Tower Shield)
Weapons (Simple, Martial, Orcish)[/i]
[L1] [b]Endurance[/b] [L3] [b]Die Hard[/b]
[F1] [b]Improved  Toughness[/b] [F2] [b]Extended Rage[/b]

[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Combat[/b][/u][/color]

[b]BAB:[/b] +3            [b]Melee[/b] +7        [b]Ranged[/b] +5
[b]HP:[/b] 31/37/28 	   [b]Init:[/b] [+2 Dex]
 	(1d12 + 2d10 + 3) + (+6 Raged) + (-3 Rage Fatigue)
[b]AC:[/b] 21/19				 [b]Mvmt:[/b] 40'
    [Breast Plate +5] [+2 Dex] [+4 Tower Shield] [-2 Rage]


[b]Fort[/b]    +5     = +5 [+0 Con]
[b]Ref[/b]     +2     = +0 [+2 Dex]
[b]Will[/b]    +0/+2  = +0 [+0 Wis] [+2 Rage]

[U][b]Weapons[/b]	[/U]	  
    [B]Long Sword[/B]    	  	 +8  1d8+4 (19-20x2)
       with Tower Shield  	 +6  1d8+4 
       Raging with Tower Shield  +8  1d8+6
       Raged Fatigue		 +7  1d8+3

(3) [B]Throwing Axes [/B]        
	Melee		  	     +7  1d6+4 (30×2)
           with Tower Shield  	     +5  1d6+4 
           Raging with Tower Shield  +7  1d6+6
       	   Rage Fatigue	     	     +6  1d8+3

	Ranged		  	     +5  1d6+4 (30×2, 10 ft.)
           with Tower Shield  	     +3  1d6+4 
           Raging with Tower Shield  +5  1d6+6
       	   Rage Fatigue	     	     +4  1d6+3
	
    [B]Darkwood Longspear[/B]    	 +8  1d8+6 (20×3)
	Raging  	 	 +10 1d8+9
        Rage Fatigue		 +7  1d8+5
	with Tower Shield  	 ---- (2 Handed Weapon)


[b]Options[/b]

[u]Attack[/u]
Rage (Duration 10 Rounds - 1/d)

[u]Defense[/u]
Rage (1/d) ??

[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Special Abilities[/b][/u][/color]

[Barb 1] Rage (1/d), Fast Movement (+10 ft)
Darkvision 60'


[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Equipment:[/b][/u][/color]

  [b]Breastplate (MW)[/b]    [+5, 3, -3, 15%, 20 ft./15 ft, 15 lb, 350gp]
  [b]Tower Shield (MW) [/b]  [+4, 2, -9, 50%, 30 ft./20 ft, 45 lb, 180gp]
  [b]Long Sword (MW)[/b]     [1d8, 19-20/×2, 4 lb, 305 gp]
3 [b]Axe, throwing[/b]       [1d6×2, 10 ft., 2 lb., 24 gp]
  [b]Darkwood Longspear (MW)[/b]  [1d8×3, 4.5 lb., 395 gp]


[b]Sevulta "Warriors Heart"[/b] - Heavy War Horse (400 gp)
Military Saddle, Saddle bags, Bit and Bridle (66gp)
MW Artisans Tools (Handle Animal) (55gp)
tent (20lbs, 10gp), 3 sacks (1.5lbs, 0.3gp)


[b]Backpack[/b] (2lbs, 2gp), Bedroll (5lbs, 0.1gp), 10 candles (0.1gp),
flint and steel (1gp), 2 waterskin (2gp),
small steel mirror (0.5lbs, 10gp), Healers Kit (50gp)
Everburning Torch (110gp), 3 Sunrod (6gp)
Grappling Hook (4 lbs., 1gp), 100 Silk Rope (10 lbs., 20gp)
MW Medium Manacles (2 lbs, 50gp), MW Small Manacles (1 lbs, 50gp)

[b]Belt Pouches (2)[/b] (1lbs, 2gp)
Oil of Bless Weapon (100gp)
Cure Moderate Wounds (300gp), 4 Cure Light Wounds (200gp)

[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Money and Other Tender[/b][/u][/color]

[b]GP[/b] 20.5


[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]History[/b][/u][/color]
[I]I am pretty sure my history and home regions needs adjusting. If 
anyone has ideas that would be appreciated. =)[/I]

Grogan was born the second eldest son of the chieftain of the Ebon 
Jaguar barbarian tribe that was attacked by their rival barbarian tribe, 
the Boars of Slaughter, due to the direct influence and request ofZhentish 
agents. This all happened when he was young - of 8 or 9 years of age. The 
invading tribe butchered every single member of that resisted, and captured 
the rest which were killed one by one in front of theChieftain, his wife, 
and his son. Lastly the Chieftain was killed in in front of his wife and only 
remaining child as the Zhentarim agents entered and spared their lives. 

They kept the mother hostage to make the strapping young boy their puppet. 
As he grew older, he grew strong and more capable. A machine of festering rage 
and destruction.

They kept him around and trained him for combat. Using the boys lesson of 
duty to clan and family they kept him in line by keeping his mother hostage 
and threatening her life and well being if he did acquiesce to their requests. 
He was able to look upon her every so often and hear her voice a little, just 
enough to sate his ever growing rage within him. The day would come and the 
spirit of the Jaguar would smile upon him.

On that fateful a mysterious stranger informed him that his mother was not 
alive and that there were foul magics about to deceive him and keep him a 
willing hostage here.Grogan checked out the story and it was true. What 
little he was able to see of his mother was an illusion and he became enraged 
and attacked his Zhetish deceivers. 

At that moment disguised Harper agents as well as militiamen from a nearby 
Dale attacked as well. Following that combat he found acceptance and friends 
amongst the militia's of the Dales where he has always happily and willing 
served them for freeing him and for their help in destroying the Zhentarim 
encampment and removing them from his tribal lands.

He now spends most of his days wandering about the Dale lands hunting and 
searching for and sign of the Zhentarim to thwart or destroy. He often acts 
at the behest of the leaders of the Dale lands or, unknowingly, for Harper 
Agents. Grogan also travels from Dale to Dale, where ever he is needed, 
typically assisting and training the local militias as well as informing them 
of what he can about his knowledge ofZhetish ways. He is known as the Scourge 
of the Black Flag, or the Juggernaut of the Dales, or such similar.

Recently through the word of Zhentarim agent the he accidentally pummeled to 
death he has found out that his mother may still be alive. Some where under 
the veil of Zhentil Keep.

[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Physical Description[/b][/u][/color]

[B]Height:[/B] 6'11"        [B]Weight:[/B] 220 lbs
[B]Hair:[/B] Black        [B]Eyes:[/B] Dark Brown
[B]Handedness:[/B] Right    [B]Stature:[/B] Very Muscular
[B]Skin Color:[/B] Tanned with a hint of grey

Grogan is a beast of a man that is more orc than man. He bears the animalistic 
rage of this orcish heritage tempered by the compassion of humanity. His back 
and chest is crisscrossed with scars from whips and other punishment devices 
imposed upon him by the Zhentarim.

His days are fueled with the rage of his betrayal and enslavement by the 
Zhentarim and the appreciation that he has for being freed by the Harpers and 
the militia of the Dales. He mourns the loss of his tribe and has seen the 
damage the is wrought upon the Dales directly and indirectly by the presence 
of the Zhentarim and their agents. Protecting the Dales and its peoples, and 
thwarting all Zhentarim plans is his duty and joy that carries him through 
his days. He will not rest until every vestment of the Zhentarim have been 
laid to rest.

[COLOR=DarkOrange][b][u]Advancement[/u][/b][/color][sblock][i]CL20: Barbarian 8/Fighter 12 ??[/i]
[b]L04 Bb  2[/b]  Uncanny Dodge
[b]L05 Fi   3[/b]  --
[b]L06 Fi   4[/b]  Run Or Wpn Focus or Power Attack , Imp Init OR Wpn Spcl Or Cleave
[b]L07 Bb  3[/b]  Trap Sense +1
[b]L08 Fi   5[/b]
[b]L09 Fi   6[/b]
[b]L10 Bb  5[/b]
[b]L11 Bb  6[/b][/sblock]
```


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 17, 2007)

Hm, I have the FR:CS book.  But I've never really played a FR game, excluding the computer games.  I'm interested, but I'm in allot of games already, some of which may or may not drop dead for no apparent reason. :\


----------



## Bloodcookie (Aug 17, 2007)

Well, you've grabbed my interest  I've come up with a somewhat unorthodox character concept, a half-orc cleric of Deneir. Let me know what you think:

Twenty-three years ago, a child was born to the heiress of a prestigious noble family in southwestern Sembia. Unfortunately, it was a half-orc child, and, needless to say, the resident nobles were not of orcish extraction. So, in short order, the family's half-orc stable-slave was executed, and the tearful heiress shipped off to a Lathanderite convent. But what of the child? Well, as none of the men-folk could bring themselves to kill the pitiable wretch, they had a servant, under cover of night, shuttle the infant to the steps of the nearest thing resembling a charitable institution: a temple of Deneir.

The resident priests took the boy in, and raised him as best they could, through a combination of awkward paternalism and pedantic instruction in the tenets of Oghma's Scribe, as well as all manner of history and lore. Raised within the temple walls, the boy, whom the clerics named Carfal, came to consider them his family, and developed a concomitant devotion to doing the work of Deneir.

In fulfilling their charge to preserve as much information as possible, the temple’s scribes regularly record the news carried by itinerant bards and merchants. Some months ago, rumors began arriving of strange activity in the Dalelands, seemingly in relation to a mysterious sigil. Even more unnerving was the fact that, once a reliable description of this symbol was obtained, it was soon realized that the temple’s own adopted son bore such a mark! A flurry of research followed, whereupon the sigil’s draconic origin was uncovered. Seeing that further investigation was clearly in order, Carfal volunteered to travel to the Dales himself to get to the root of the matter. It is, literally, quite personal to him…


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 17, 2007)

How much does a third level character have to spend?
How do you want to determine HP beyond first level?
If I have Craft (Weapons) can I get my weapons for half price or some other discount?


----------



## Tharune (Aug 17, 2007)

OK! So, let's see...

Ambrus, looking over the material you sent, I don't see anything unbalanced. Let's
try it out and see what we get. Expect your PC to get lots of bigotry and confusion,
but then he'll have the alignment and the charisma to work past it.

Redclaw, your ranger looks good. I assume he's going for the archer specialization?
And silversheen, that adds alchemical silver to weapons for an hour? Must remember
to throw werewolves at you    

Bloodcookie, the background sounds intriguing, can't wait to see the character.

FreeXenon, the half-orc idea sounds good, too. Yes, Daggerdale was under the
Zhents until about three years ago when they regained their freedom. Tempers 
are still very frayed there, as it was often brother against brother.

For gold, use the chart in the DMG, I'm sorry I don't have it in front of me here
at work. I'll quote you a page when I get home. Roll your HP beyond first level,
I'm happy with the honor system there. Same thing with Craft (Weapons); you
can indeed -make- weapons at cost, which is cheaper, but you have to make
your Craft rolls and spend the money outlined in the skill. I don't remember if 
failure costs raw materials, but I know it takes up time ("I've been working on 
this bastard sword for six months now, and I still can't get the width right!")


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 17, 2007)

Tharune said:
			
		

> Ambrus, looking over the material you sent, I don't see anything unbalanced. Let's try it out and see what we get.



Yay! So did the Dragonborn stuff strike you as appropriate for the campaign's theme, or would do you prefer the dragonwrought angle?

What should I use as a starting region? Anyone know where there are good concentrations of kobolds in the FR?

And might we know the name of the red dragon who's mark we carry? What's generally known about him/her/it if anything?


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 17, 2007)

Tharune said:
			
		

> Redclaw, your ranger looks good. I assume he's going for the archer specialization?
> And silversheen, that adds alchemical silver to weapons for an hour? Must remember
> to throw werewolves at you



Definitely the archery path.  As for the silversheen, it never hurts to be prepared, and I had a lot of money since magic armor would have been more than a third of the total.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Aug 17, 2007)

```
Name: Carfal
Male Half-Orc Cleric 3
Neutral Good 
Origin: Sembia


Strength 10 (+0) 
Dexterity 14 (+2) 
Constitution 10 (+0) 
Intelligence 14 (+2) 
Wisdom 15 (+2) 
Charisma 8 (-1) 

Size: Medium 
Height: 6' 7" 
Weight: 200 lb 
Skin: Greenish-gray 
Eyes: Yellow
Hair: Black; Straight; Thin beard 
 

Patron Deity: Deneir
Domains: Good, Knowledge 

Energy: Positive [Healing / Turns Undead]


Total Hit Points: 16

Speed: 30 feet

Leather armor [light; + 2 AC; max dex + 6; 15 lb.]

Armor Class: 14 = 10 + 2 [armor] + 2 [dexterity] 
Touch AC: 12
Flat-footed: 12
Initiative modifier: + 2 = + 2 [dexterity]  
Fortitude save: + 3 = 3 [base]  
Reflex save: + 3 = 1 [base] + 2 [dexterity]  
Will save: + 5 = 3 [base] + 2 [wisdom]  

Masterwork Dagger [+1 attack, 1d4 damage, crit 19-20/x2, range inc 10 ft., 1 lb., light, piercing] 

Attack (handheld): + 4 = 2 [base]  + 2 [dex (weapon finesse)]
Attack (missile): + 4 = 2 [base] + 2 [dexterity]  
Grapple check: + 2 = 2 [base]  


Light load: 33 lb. or less
Medium load: 34-66 lb.
Heavy load: 67-100 lb.
Lift over head: 100 lb.
Lift off ground: 200 lb.
Push or drag: 500 lb.


Languages: Chondathan Common Dwarven Orc Draconic  


Feats:
Inscribe Rune  
Weapon Finesse  

Skill Name / Key Ability / Skill Modifier / Ability Modifier / Ranks / Misc. Modifier
Appraise Int 2 =  +2   
Balance Dex* 2 =  +2   
Bluff Cha -1 =  -1   
Climb Str* 0 =  +0   
Concentration Con 4 =  +0 + 4  
Craft (calligraphy) Int 10 =  +2 + 6 + 2 [w/ tools]  
Diplomacy Cha -1 =  -1   
Disguise Cha -1 =  -1   
Escape Artist Dex* 2 =  +2   
Forgery Int 2 =  +2   
Gather Information Cha -1 =  -1 + 0  
Heal Wis 2 =  +2   
Hide Dex* 2 =  +2   
Intimidate Cha -1 =  -1   
Jump Str* 0 =  +0   
Knowledge (history) Int 6 =  +2 + 4  
Knowledge (religion) Int 6 =  +2 + 4  
Listen Wis 2 =  +2   
Move Silently Dex* 2 =  +2      
Ride Dex 2 =  +2   
Search Int 2 =  +2   
Sense Motive Wis 2 =  +2   
Spellcraft Int 8 =  +2 + 6  
Spot Wis 2 =  +2   
Survival Wis 2 =  +2   
Swim Str** 0 =  +0   
Use Rope Dex 2 =  +2   

* = check penalty for wearing armor
Craft >=5 ranks gives + 2 on related appraise checks.


Zero-level Cleric spells: 4 per day

First-level Cleric spells: 3 (2 + 1) per day + 1 from a domain

Second-level Cleric spells: 2 (1 + 1) per day + 1 from a domain



Half-Orc:
+ 2 strength / -2 intelligence / -2 charisma (already included)
Darkvision (see 60 feet in pitch-dark)

Cleric:
Alignment Aura
Spontaneous Casting (cure)
Turn Undead (2x/day)
High wisdom gains bonus spells daily
Good domain: cast [good] spells at +1 caster level
Knowledge domain: cast divination spells at +1 caster level

Cash: 164gp, 4sp
Equipment:
Masterwork Artisan's Tools (not generally carried) 5 lb., 55gp
Wooden holy symbol 1gp
Traveler's outfit
x2 Masterwork Daggers 2 lb., 604gp
Leather armor 15 lb., 10gp
Backpack 2 lb., 2gp
-blanket 3 lb., 5sp
-x4 rations 4 lb., 2gp
-waterskin 4 lb., 1gp
-ink vial 8gp
-inkpen 1sp
-potion of [i]neutralize poison[/i] 750gp
-potion of [i]tongues[/i] 750gp
scroll case .5 lb., 1gp
-5 sheets parchment 1gp
-scroll of [i]entropic shield[/i] 25gp
-scroll of [i]resist energy[/i] 150gp
-scroll of [i]augury[/i] 175gp
```

[sblock=Background]Twenty-three years ago, a child was born to the heiress of a prestigious noble family in southwestern Sembia. Unfortunately, it was a half-orc child, and, needless to say, the resident nobles were not of orcish extraction. So, in short order, the family's half-orc stable-slave was executed, and the tearful heiress shipped off to a Lathanderite convent. But what of the child? Well, as none of the men-folk could bring themselves to kill the pitiable wretch, they had a servant, under cover of night, shuttle the infant to the steps of the nearest thing resembling a charitable institution: a temple of Deneir.

The resident priests took the boy in, and raised him as best they could, through a combination of awkward paternalism and pedantic instruction in the tenets of Oghma's Scribe, as well as all manner of history and lore. Raised within the temple walls, the boy, whom the clerics named Carfal, came to consider them his family, and developed a concomitant devotion to doing the work of Deneir. In recent years he has taken it upon himself to make  regular circuits of the surrounding villages, recording news and offering to read and explain letters and legal documents for the illiterate.

In fulfilling their charge to preserve as much information as possible, the temple’s scribes regularly record the news carried by itinerant bards and merchants. Some months ago, rumors began arriving of strange activity in the Dalelands, seemingly in relation to a mysterious sigil. Even more unnerving was the fact that, once a reliable description of this symbol was obtained, it was soon realized that the temple’s own adopted son bore such a mark! A flurry of research followed, whereupon the sigil’s draconic origin was uncovered. Seeing that further investigation was clearly in order, Carfal volunteered to travel to the Dales himself to get to the root of the matter. It is, literally, quite personal to him…[/sblock]
[sblock=Personality & Appearance]Carfal's relatively cloistered upbringing has left him rather reserved, diligently studious, and a bit naive. While he is intellectually aware of much that goes on in the wider world, he has personally experienced little of it - this includes the virulent prejudice in many regions against half-orcs. He does his best to help those in need, as he is cognizant of the fact that he owes his own life to the charity of others.

Carfal is quite tall (though not exceptionally for his race), and rather lanky for his height. His greenish-gray face is best described, frankly, as ape-like, with short, blunt, tusk-like lower canines. His black hair is pulled back into a short ponytail, and his jaw sports a short, bristly beard. He wears a sturdy maroon traveling frock beneath his armor.[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 18, 2007)

_Under construction_







*Vorastrix*

Dragonwrought kobold sorcerer 3
NG Small dragon (reptilian)
*Init* +1; *Senses* Spot -1, Listen -1
Darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision
*Languages* Draconic, Common
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*AC* 13, touch 12, flat-footed 12
*hp* 12 (3d4 HD)
*Fort* +1, *Ref* +1, *Will* +3
*Immune* sleep, paralysis
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Spd* 30 ft.
*Melee* 2 claws +0 (1d3-2) and bite -5 (1d3-2)
*Ranged* ?
*Base Atk* +1; Grp -3
*Spells Known* dancing lights, detect magic, prestidigitation, ray of frost, read magic, color spray, magic missile, unseen servant
*Spells Per Day* 6,5
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 9, Chr 17
*SQ* Light Sensitivity, Slight Build
*Feats* Dragonwrought, Dragon Wings
*Skills* Appraise +3, Concentration +7, Craft (trapmaking) +3, Hide +5, Jump +8, Knowledge (arcana) +7, Spellcraft +7, Profession (miner) +1, Search +3
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Possessions* ?
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Treasure* 2,500 gp
*Experience* 3,000
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Height* 2' *Weight* 32 lbs


----------



## Eryndur (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey, I'd like to throw my name in the ring for a slot, if you're still recruiting. Looking at what's been submitted so far, it looks like the "skills" guy niche needs filling. 

I'm thinking of a Zhentish rogue, a member of the original garrison in Scardale Town. Freed of his duty by the Plague, he formed a small-time street gang, but stronger gangs backed by Zhentish interests quashed the gang, and now my guy is an independent operator, and wholly against Zhentil Keep. He works actively to sabotage efforts to bring Darkhope to the lordship. He's a good "face", and can work his brand of sneakthievery in both the upper and lower classes.

I have lots of FR 3e books, but I'm mostly familiar with 1e and 2e Realms, which was my primary setting of play back in my youth. I'm fully versed in 3.5 D&D rules, too, so no worries there.

I'll post stats soon!


----------



## Eryndur (Aug 19, 2007)

*Ghelt The Shin*

This is my character submission. Let me know if you approve:


```
[B]Name:[/B] GHELT the SHIN
[B]Class:[/B] Rogue
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] Tymora
[B]Region:[/B] Moonsea (Zhentil Keep)

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 3        [B]XP:[/B] 3000
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)    [B]BAB:[/B] +2         [B]HP:[/B] 16 (3d6)
[B]Con:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +2     
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +5        
[B]Cha:[/B] 15 +2 (8p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -1         

               [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]          10    +3    +0    +3    +0    +0    +0    16
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13

                     [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                 +1    +0          +1
[B]Ref:[/B]                  +3    +3          +6
[B]Will:[/B]                 +1    +0          +1

[B]Weapon                    Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
MW Short Sword (x2)        +4/+4    1d6/1d6    19-20/x2     
Short Bow                    +5      1d6         x3
Dagger (x3)                  +5      1d4       19-20/x2


[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Damaran, Chondathan

[B]Abilities:[/B] Sneak Attack +2d6, Trapfinding, Evasion, Trap Sense +1

[B]Feats:[/B] Two-Weapon Fighting, Thug, Weapon Finesse

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 60       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6/3
[B]Skills                     Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Bluff                         6    +2          +8
Climb                         3    +0    -1    +2
Diplomacy                     3    +2    +2    +7
Disable Device                6    +1    +2    +9
Escape Artist                 3    +3    -1    +5
Gather Information            6    +2          +8
Hide                          3    +3    -1    +5
Intimidate                    6    +2    +4    +12
Move Silently                 3    +3    -1    +5
Open Lock                     6    +3    +2    +11
Search                        6    +1          +7
Spot                          6    +0          +6
Tumble                        3    +3    -1    +5

[B]Equipment:                 Cost[/B]
Backpack                    2gp    
Flint & Steel               1gp        
Grappling Hook              1gp    
Belt Pouch (x2)             2gp   
Everburning Torch           110gp  
Waterskin                   1gp    
Antitoxin (x2)              40gp    
MW Thieves' Tools           100gp  
Rope, Silk 50'              10gp   
Rations (x3)                1.5gp  
MW Short Sword               -     
MW Short Sword              300gp 
Short Bow                   30gp  
Arrows (x20)                1gp   
Dagger (x3)                 6gp    
Studded Leather             25gp   
Potion: CLW (x3)            150gp
Potion: Invisibility        300gp
Dust of Dryness             850gp

[B]Money:[/B] 769gp 5sp 0cp                       

[B]Age:[/B] 23
[B]Height:[/B] 6'1"
[B]Weight:[/B] 145lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Pale
```
*Appearance:* Ghelt is tall, lean, and strikingly handsome, always quick with a smile. His hair is a dark brown mop that often obscures his ice-chip eyes. A brace of daggers wraps his midsection, and a pair of gilt-leather swords criss-cross his belt. 

*Background:*  Ghelt enlisted in the Zhentish military at a young age, having grown up in the Keep as a cobbler's son. He was soon deployed to Scarsdale Town as part of the garrison occupying the city. The Shaking Plague arrived soon after, wiping out most of the Zhentish presence, and Ghelt himself barely survived. Finding himself without a commander, Ghelt roamed the streets, soon forming his own small street gang. This group had no real power or presence in the lawless town, but the stronger brigand gangs, backed by tacit Zhentish approval, wiped out Ghelt's troop in a  single night. Ghelt escaped again, none of his enemies aware that he was part of the gang. He now works as an independent operator, mixing ably with all strata of society in Scarsdale. Because of his newfound dislike of Zhentil Keep, he works actively to sabotage the succession of the champion Darkhope to the Lordship.


----------



## Tharune (Aug 20, 2007)

*Party Wrap-Up*

Looks like we have at the moment:

-------

Garren Greenwood, human ranger from Cormanthor, by Redclaw
Grogan of the Dale, half-orc barbarian/fighter from the Dales, by FreeXenon
Carfal, half-orc cleric from Sembia, by Bloodcookie
Vorastrix, dragonwrought kobold sorceror, by Ambrus
Ghelt the Shin, human rogue from the Moonsea, by Eryndur

-------

Everything looks good to me, though I still need equipment and a character
history for Vorastrix. I should also mention that Grogan has an apparent 
blood-feud with the Zhentarim and Ghelt was in the Zhentish military until
very recently (and his newfound Zhent antipathy may or may not be believed). Did
you want to start out that way?

Another big question is the venue- did you all want to post here in a forum-
like setting, or did you want to go with posting to a yahoo group and get
individual emails?

Either way, I think we have enough to start- I'll put in the first post probably 
Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 20, 2007)

Tharune said:
			
		

> Everything looks good to me, though I still need equipment and a character
> history for Vorastrix.



I was kind of waiting to read your answers to my previous questions before finalizing the details on my background and all:

So did the Dragonborn stuff strike you as appropriate for the campaign's theme, or would do you prefer the dragonwrought angle?

What should I use as a starting region? Anyone know where there are good concentrations of kobolds in the FR?

And might we know the name of the red dragon who's mark we carry? What's generally known about him/her/it if anything?

Personally, I'd prefer posting to a forum here than a Yahoo group.


----------



## Eryndur (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks like Grogan's on the serious warpath for Zhentarim! Well, Ghelt has deserted from the Zhentish, and blames them for the loss of his gang, so he's not a fan. But -- he is Zhentish by birth. There is nothing to distinguish him as such, though, so I don't foresee a problem unless someone uncovers Ghelt's past history.

As for venue, I'll follow the majority. I have no preference either way.

Also, is Player's Guide to Faerun a legal book? It basically just updates the rules in the FRCS to 3.5e, so I wanted to check.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Aug 20, 2007)

I think playing via a thread in the "Playing the Game" forum here would be most convenient


----------



## Tharune (Aug 20, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> I was kind of waiting to read your answers to my previous questions before finalizing the details on my background and all:
> 
> So did the Dragonborn stuff strike you as appropriate for the campaign's theme, or would do you prefer the dragonwrought angle?
> 
> ...




Whoops! Sorry... actually, Dragonborn and Dragonwrought both work here. Dragon-
wrought might be a little closer, so I'd prefer that one over the other.

Offhand, I'd say the Dragon Coast is the closest civilized place to the Dales that would have concentrations of kobolds. A second choice would be Thar to the north, but 
would be mostly monsters.

As for the dragon... hmm. Not much information as yet, but the name associated
with the mark would be "Llorranos Fyr".


----------



## Tharune (Aug 20, 2007)

Eryndur said:
			
		

> Looks like Grogan's on the serious warpath for Zhentarim! Well, Ghelt has deserted from the Zhentish, and blames them for the loss of his gang, so he's not a fan. But -- he is Zhentish by birth. There is nothing to distinguish him as such, though, so I don't foresee a problem unless someone uncovers Ghelt's past history.
> 
> As for venue, I'll follow the majority. I have no preference either way.
> 
> Also, is Player's Guide to Faerun a legal book? It basically just updates the rules in the FRCS to 3.5e, so I wanted to check.




I'm afraid I don't have that one... if there's something in particular you wanted
to use, let me know and send me a copy, and I'll look it over.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Aug 20, 2007)

Tharune said:
			
		

> I'm afraid I don't have that one... if there's something in particular you wanted
> to use, let me know and send me a copy, and I'll look it over.




Oh, in that case, I should let you know that the Inscribe Rune feat I took has had its price multiplier changed from x100 to x50 in the PGtF.


----------



## Eryndur (Aug 20, 2007)

Tharune said:
			
		

> I'm afraid I don't have that one... if there's something in particular you wanted
> to use, let me know and send me a copy, and I'll look it over.




Nah, it's fine. I didn't want anything from it in particular right now. I was just checking for future reference.


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah, I agree that a forum here would be preferable to a yahoo group.  As for the party, it's going to be interesting if/when we enter a town.  Two humans, two half-orcs and a extra-dragony kobold.  They'll love us.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Aug 20, 2007)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Yeah, I agree that a forum here would be preferable to a yahoo group.  As for the party, it's going to be interesting if/when we enter a town.  Two humans, two half-orcs and a extra-dragony kobold.  They'll love us.




No kidding; and the kobold has the most attractive personality of the bunch!


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 20, 2007)

*Apologies*

I couldn't post for the weekend and tha party is finished? Would you accept wizard/war weaver (later)? OR dwarf priest of Dumathoin? (if war weaver doesn't fit to FR).

Wizard:
Son of wizard enchanter and witch, it was only natural for Logan to follow into the Warcollege of Cormyr. Somewhat to chagrin of his parents, even before finishing his apprenticeship Logan is recognized as one of Dragonmarked. After giving him info they had wizards of the college sent an investigator mage (Diviner) and apprentice (Logan) to see into it. Several days into the travel, patronizing diviner was called off leaving young Logan to continue investigation for the College. A little accelerated promotion to journymenship  Of course, worried parents will pull some strings and try to get him back, but Logan was less academic sitting type and more of a "get your hands dirty" type of wizard and will enjoy being out of stuffy college. If he could only find some more physical types to protect his sorry ass...

Dwarf:
Somewhere deep underground dwarven priest discovers a secret of his birthmark. Never one to let secrets be secret, he starts on a journey to discover what's this all about. After some research, visiting of dream dwarves etc. he gets out to the world above looking for individuals with same mark. Divinations reveal he will NOT like what he sees and they are of course right (orc bloods, kobold, Zhent...arrghh!).


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 20, 2007)

Another vote for Game Threads here.

As far as *Ghelt* is concerned it will be an interesting moment to role play. =) 
He is not stupid. We will most likely have some time traveling together to build up some trust before this comes out. Hopefully....  

I did some small skill readjustment with my character and I switched out Mounted Combat for Extended Rage. I also dropped a potion and upgraded his horse from Light to Heavy.


----------



## Eryndur (Aug 20, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Another vote for Game Threads here.
> 
> As far as *Ghelt* is concerned it will be an interesting moment to role play. =)
> He is not stupid. We will most likely have some time traveling together to build up some trust before this comes out. Hopefully....
> ...




Yeah, the situation should make for some fun roleplaying, to say the least. And in typical fantasy cliche fashion, they'll probably become BF4eva!


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 20, 2007)

Eryndur said:
			
		

> Yeah, the situation should make for some fun roleplaying, to say the least. And in typical fantasy cliche fashion, they'll probably become BF4eva!



That would be 'Teh Koolzors!'. Saving my life a few times will definitely help the process. I am a barbarian with out a Con bonus and I have Die Hard. That is a recipe for needing to be saved!  I am here to help ya out.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 20, 2007)

I am thinking about switching my Con (10) and Dex (14) around....
This is looking like a better option the more I think about it. 

The Tower Shield should be enough to keep my AC respectable.   and not to mention my reflex saves ...
Hmmm.....


----------



## Tharune (Aug 21, 2007)

Neurotic said:
			
		

> I couldn't post for the weekend and tha party is finished? Would you accept wizard/war weaver (later)? OR dwarf priest of Dumathoin? (if war weaver doesn't fit to FR).
> 
> Wizard:
> Son of wizard enchanter and witch, it was only natural for Logan to follow into the Warcollege of Cormyr. Somewhat to chagrin of his parents, even before finishing his apprenticeship Logan is recognized as one of Dragonmarked. After giving him info they had wizards of the college sent an investigator mage (Diviner) and apprentice (Logan) to see into it. Several days into the travel, patronizing diviner was called off leaving young Logan to continue investigation for the College. A little accelerated promotion to journymenship  Of course, worried parents will pull some strings and try to get him back, but Logan was less academic sitting type and more of a "get your hands dirty" type of wizard and will enjoy being out of stuffy college. If he could only find some more physical types to protect his sorry ass...
> ...




It's not too late to work in another character... though I do want to try and keep 
things with the PHB, DMG and FRCS books. That might affect the war weaver idea.

I'll have a thread started sometime tomorrow in the "Playing the Game" forum...


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 21, 2007)

*New character*

Excellent!

Then I go with a dwarf. I guess (since it's FR) no favored souls either? Then dwarven fighter who heard call deep underground and became cleric of the Keeper then and there (just to keep favored soul flavor  )

It's Fig2/Clr1, I'm not sure if Dwarf, Cavern and Metal domains could be used in FR settings, otherwise Dumathoin has "only" access to Divination, Protection, Earth and one other.

Logan Glanderho ("Gemhammer") is strongly independent and prefers to keep OUT of military units, their need for cooperation and conformism chaffing to his sense of self. Thus he was not so quiet pointmen just behind scouts.

Overconfident to the extreme, especialy since he found out that he had attention of the Gods themselves, he considers himself somewhat untouchable and is taking risks in life that another wouldn't even consider. By setting out to search for the origin of the Mark he bears, collective sigh of relief went through both his military superiors and his new patrons (priests).

Logan works good when he is alone or in small group as long as nobody gives him direct order. He then tends to be obdurate and confrontational, but usualy can be made to see the light of good idea 

Char info later today or maybe tomorrow at the latest.

Tharune, could you give me mail address I could ask some details? Or you could send me mail to s_hajnal@hotmail.com


----------



## Tharune (Aug 21, 2007)

Neurotic said:
			
		

> Excellent!
> Char info later today or maybe tomorrow at the latest.
> 
> Tharune, could you give me mail address I could ask some details? Or you could send me mail to s_hajnal@hotmail.com




You can reach me at veazeyae@yahoo.com


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 21, 2007)

Would it be possible to use my Str mod for the Intimidate skill instead of Chr, being my half-orcish barbarian self?

Never mind that. I realized that my skills were really hosed up and I correct them.  

Would it be possible to have Know (Zhentarim) as a class skill?


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 21, 2007)

Sorry for the hold up; suddenly got busy. I'll finalize my character's background and stats this evening. Thanks for the patience.


----------



## Tharune (Aug 21, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Would it be possible to use my Str mod for the Intimidate skill instead of Chr, being my half-orcish barbarian self?
> 
> Never mind that. I realized that my skills were really hosed up and I correct them.
> 
> Would it be possible to have Know (Zhentarim) as a class skill?




Not in the biblical sense, I hope   

Considering the history, I'm OK with that. I'll adjucate it like Knowledge (Local).


----------



## Tharune (Aug 21, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Sorry for the hold up; suddenly got busy. I'll finalize my character's background and stats this evening. Thanks for the patience.




No problem.  If I go ahead and post tonight, it'll be an intro thing


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 21, 2007)

Biblical sense?? .... new to me! I will have to look that up.   
Kewl! Thanks!


----------



## Tharune (Aug 22, 2007)

*Posting guidelines*

Oh! Almost forgot... 3rd person past tense, please, just to reduce confusion,
and I'll do my best to keep it a round robin as far as I can with a 3x per 
week posting schedule.


----------



## Eryndur (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm just gonna throw this out there so that Ghelt doesn't get killed by his own party members: Zhent (hailing from the city of Zhentil Keep) does not necessarily mean ZhentARIM (member of evil organization ruling Zhentil Keep). Ghelt is the former, I swear!  

Looking forward to getting this started!


----------



## Jemal (Aug 22, 2007)

I know you said first-come, first-serve, but you didn't say how many people you'd be allowing, and it appears you have four..

As such, If you have an opening, I've been looking to play a spear-wielding warrior (Spartan styled personality).  I don't think it'd be too hard to work into the Realms, though admitedly I've read very little FR that wasn't Salvatore (Drizzt books, Cleric Quintet.)
Should I put some more details, or are you full?


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 22, 2007)

*Eryndur*, you are determined to to take all of he fun out of this aren't you?   

I took some liberties with your character in my opening post. I hope you do not mind. If you prefer I am more than happy to change it.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 22, 2007)

*Eryndur*, I am planning on being a little bit verbally abusive of your sneaky character as he does not yet appreciate his sneaky nature, and to him it reflects a certain Zhent'ish quality about which makes him even more grumpy. 

The Zhentilar are a sneaky and deceptive bunch that you have to ferret out and squash. 
Nothing personal, of course.   

This is going to be fun, I think!


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 22, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> *Eryndur*, I am planning on being a little bit verbally abusive of your sneaky character as he does not yet appreciate his sneaky nature, and to him it reflects a certain Zhent'ish quality about which makes him even more grumpy.



You're in a rough town to be feeling that way.  Probably half of the population is sneaky by nature.  Good luck making it out alive.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 22, 2007)

I never quite thought about it that way.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 22, 2007)

I am thinking that he would overlook general sneakyness a little bit unless they were Zhentarim as that would make him really cranky, because they engage in the the worst sorts of skullduggery and exploitation.


----------



## Tharune (Aug 22, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> I know you said first-come, first-serve, but you didn't say how many people you'd be allowing, and it appears you have four..
> 
> As such, If you have an opening, I've been looking to play a spear-wielding warrior (Spartan styled personality).  I don't think it'd be too hard to work into the Realms, though admitedly I've read very little FR that wasn't Salvatore (Drizzt books, Cleric Quintet.)
> Should I put some more details, or are you full?




It's not too late, I still have a day or two before I have to close recruiting.
I think. Please, go ahead and send more details and character info.


----------



## Tharune (Aug 22, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> *Eryndur*, you are determined to to take all of he fun out of this aren't you?
> 
> I took some liberties with your character in my opening post. I hope you do not mind. If you prefer I am more than happy to change it.




Actually, *I'd* prefer that not to happen, I'd like everyone to write themselves,
but if Eryndur is okay with that start and/or there's a joint post that two or 
more of you have worked out, I'm okay with it


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 22, 2007)

I've *PM/Email*'d him and we will keep in contact. If my character gets too much I will be more than happy to relax a bit.  I am here for the fun - for everyone.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Aug 22, 2007)

So, anyone else think we should have a thread in the Rogues' Gallery to keep character sheets updated?


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 22, 2007)

Meesa likes the idea of a Rogues Gallery.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 22, 2007)

Is that too much - IC?


----------



## Eryndur (Aug 22, 2007)

Sorry, I wasn't checking this thread for a while. FreeXenon, everything's great so far! I'm loving it! No worries.

I've been a daily lurker here since Eric Noah was posting 3e previews, but I'm kind of new to the board mechanics. How the heck to I check PMs? I can't find a link.

And yeah, Rogues' Gallery would be cool.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 22, 2007)

Me too. You can find the private message link in the upper right hand corner of the page near your name. You should also be able to access it via your profile via My Account at the top center of the page.

I am glad that I am not too domineering! He's not stupid, but he is also not really bright. Whew!


----------



## Eryndur (Aug 22, 2007)

Weird, I have no such link. In the FAQ, it has links to the PM system, but every one tells me I don't have access. Do I have to be a donater to the site to get access? Should I ask a mod about this?


----------



## Eryndur (Aug 22, 2007)

Answered my own question. Yeah, I have to pay 15 bucks to get PM.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 22, 2007)

Ahhh... yea! Pay for use. You can email me if you like  if things get out of hand or if you have some RP ideas or situations you would like to work in.


----------



## Eryndur (Aug 22, 2007)

Will do, thanks. I'll put my email in my downloadable vB card for everybody to use.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 22, 2007)

First Draft : What do you think?

Kevin Kull
Human Barbarian1/Fighter2
AL: NG HT: 6'3" WT: 230 Hair: Brown Eyes: Blue/green

STR: 16 (+3) [10 points] *20 when Raging*
DEX: 14 (+2) [6 points]
CON: 12 (+1) [4 points] *16 when Raging*
INT: 10 (+0) [2 points]
WIS: 10 (+0) [2 points]
CHA: 12 (+1) [4 points]

HP: 30 (1d12+2d10+3) AC: 20 (10 base + 2 dex + 5 armour + 3 Shield)
Saves: FORT: +6 (5 base + 1 con)  REF: +2 (0 base + 2 dex) WILL: +0 (0 base + 0 wis)
Init: +2  Movement: 30'

Bab: 3
Attacks: 
Shortspear + 8, damage 1d6+3
Raging: +10, damage 1d6+5

Skills(Total/Ranks):[26 Points] *ACP = -4*, cc=crossclass
Jump (+7/6), Intimidate(+7/6), Listen(+6/6), Tumble(+3/3cc), 2 skill points left

Feats: [4]  W.Focus(ShortSpear), Power Attack, Shield Specialization, Extra Rage(Complete Warrior)

Class Features: Fast Movement, Rage 3/day

Languages: Common,

Equipment: (2,700 GP)
MW Short Spear (301)
MW Breast Plate (350)
Darkwood Shield (257)
Pack of Adventuring Gear (60gp) *Filled with Common adventuring gear*
6 Potions Cure Light Wounds (300 GP)
Hand of the Mage (900) *This is actually the hand of a Zhentil mage, not an elf.*

50 PP, 32 GP remaining.

Biography : 
Kevin Kull comes from a long line of warriors who follow the Way of the Spear, a harsh warriors path meant to strengthen ones body, mind, and soul.  His people worship the goddess Sune, and toute their beliefs that a persons inner goodness is reflected on the outside.  Thus, they strive to achieve and maintain their physical perfection.  Their motto is "Beauty through Strength"

When he was 15, Kevin set out into the world at large to learn, grow, and then return.
(I have a lot of info on his personality and a few background stories, but they're mostly situational and stuff that could come out IC)


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 22, 2007)

Cool! Another B1/F2... that's my class combo as well, but I am a half-orc.   
This is going to be a lot of fun.

Good to see ya Jemal. The last time we posted in the same place was what - Everdream?


----------



## Jemal (Aug 22, 2007)

yeah, it's been a while.  Also, I notice that our characters are remarkably similar...


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 22, 2007)

That's going to be a whole lot of Van Damage with a pair of Barb-Fight's running around! 

I think that our temperaments are going to be a little bit different though which is really good.


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 22, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> That's going to be a whole lot of Van Damage with a pair of Barb-Fight's running around!



Which leaves the archer pretty easily out of the melee role, much to his happiness.


----------



## Tharune (Aug 23, 2007)

Jemal, this looks fine. Go ahead and post entering the Song and Sheep when
you're ready. 

I'll hold mine until everyone's posted.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 23, 2007)

And just for the record, I CAN convert to long range if required, though I'd rather not throw my spear


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 23, 2007)

*We meet again*

Hello Jemal, we may still have discussions we missed on fallen world 

I'm sure with two fighters and two priests there will be plenty of damage to dish out.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 23, 2007)

*Ruling*

Tharune: did you look over the mail I sent you? May I finish history as is?


----------



## Tharune (Aug 23, 2007)

Neurotic said:
			
		

> Tharune: did you look over the mail I sent you? May I finish history as is?




Hmm... I didn't get it. Bounce it to my other email addy, please, veazeyae@gmail.com

Yahoo can occasionally be slow in delivering my email...


----------



## Tharune (Aug 23, 2007)

*Thursday news*

1. Characters: I started a thread in the rogues' gallery for posting character info. 
If you all would, put a copy of your character there. It will be the "official" place
to make character changes, update items and experience, etc.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3724347#post3724347


2. Posting: Although I'm planning at least GM posts per week, it's still possible
to overrun people. If I'm involved in the interaction, please hold your responses
to three times per person per day. If there's a thread where two or three people
are talking and I'm not involved, hold it to six times per person per day. Please
be considerate to everybody- if it looks like someone isn't getting to post
and the conversation is leapfrogging past them, hold back until they say something.
I may occasionally ask for a hold if I think something like that is happening.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 23, 2007)

I was wondering about the mysterious rune which all the PCs suposedly have. Where is each person's rune located and to each of them leave it visibly displayed? I don't plan on having Vorastrix particularly interested in the Zhents, so I was thinking he's likely take an interest in joining the party if he were to notice the rune on the others. Tharune, do the runes radiate magic? I think I'll introduce my PC once the others exit the tavern.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 23, 2007)

I've been wondering when you would surface in game.   
Good questions.

Grogan would not care in the slightest if someone noticed. He would probably not think anything of the mark with as many scars as he has. It would be just another are of malformed flesh.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 23, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I've been wondering when you would surface in game.



Terribly sorry for the hold up. I've been oddly busy of late. I also didn't realize that an IC thread had been started until the first 20 posts were up. Then I couldn't figure out how/why my dragon would be in the tavern or be willing to team up with a bunch of Zhent hating thugs.


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 23, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> I was wondering about the mysterious rune which all the PCs suposedly have. Where is each person's rune located and to each of them leave it visibly displayed?



Garren wouldn't be showing his off.  It's probably on his right shoulder or upper arm, constantly covered up.


----------



## Tharune (Aug 23, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> I was wondering about the mysterious rune which all the PCs suposedly have. Where is each person's rune located and to each of them leave it visibly displayed? I don't plan on having Vorastrix particularly interested in the Zhents, so I was thinking he's likely take an interest in joining the party if he were to notice the rune on the others. Tharune, do the runes radiate magic? I think I'll introduce my PC once the others exit the tavern.




That is an excellent question. At this point I'm assuming that everyone has this
rune, unless someone tells me specifically they don't want one. It's in the nature
of a reddish birthmark, and each PC has had it all their lives. I leave it completely
up to each of you how large this birthmark is, where it's placed, etc. and especially
whether you want it visible. I think that will be resolved once you meet up, if that's
the impetus for meeting up  I do think that Vorastrix's rune might radiate a very
dim magic, no particular school, in the same manner as the kobold would do
when he channels raw magic through the weave using his sorcerous abilities. He
hasn't met any other sorcerors with this mark, however, so it's hard to tell if
his choice of class is somehow responsible.


----------



## Tharune (Aug 23, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Terribly sorry for the hold up. I've been oddly busy of late. I also didn't realize that an IC thread had been started until the first 20 posts were up. Then I couldn't figure out how/why my dragon would be in the tavern or be willing to team up with a bunch of Zhent hating thugs.




Sorry about that. This thread took off -fast-. I figured it wouldn't be a problem
getting everyone settled in, though.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 23, 2007)

Do the other PCs' marks radiate magic too?


----------



## Tharune (Aug 23, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Do the other PCs' marks radiate magic too?




Carfal is the only other PC with a handy detect magic, and I'd say his does
not (if he ever tried to look). The others don't yet know. Not to worry,
people can't discern your location with detect magic or anything like
that, it's too faint...


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 23, 2007)

I was asking in case Vorastrix could detect the others' rune-marks himself. If everyone in the party has a detectable mark, it'd be pretty good incentive for Vor to join them.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 23, 2007)

*Open Birthmark*

Grogan's will be visible on his open left shoulder (amongst the scar tissue) since he does not wear any sleeves.


----------



## Eryndur (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry about the overabundance of posting. Just got in a groove there.

Ghelt will have his mark on the inside of his left forearm, usually concealed, but not because of any deliberate effort. Ghelt always thought it was just an interesting birthmark, nothing more.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Aug 24, 2007)

Tharune said:
			
		

> Carfal is the only other PC with a handy detect magic, and I'd say his does
> not (if he ever tried to look).




He would have tried 

I'll say Carfal's mark is on the outside of his left calf. It wouldn't normally be visible.


----------



## Tharune (Aug 24, 2007)

*PC list*

I have a friend from way back who's going to join in at some point, too; so the list
looks like this:

Garren, human ranger
Grogan, half-orc bar/ftr
Carfal, half-orc cleric
Vorastrix, kobold sorceror
Ghelt the Shin, human rogue
Kevin Kull, human bar/ftr
??, dwarf ftr/cleric?
??, dwarf ftr/sorceror?


----------



## Tharune (Aug 24, 2007)

Neurotic, I still haven't received anything from you by email. Would you
go ahead and post your character and history on this thread and on the
Rogue's Gallery? Thanks...


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 24, 2007)

*Char*

I'll post it later today.

I'll send you mail from yahoo.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 24, 2007)

*Logan Glanderho (I'll edit it on monday, sorry)*

Name:       Logan Glanderho 2
Race:       Dwarf
Player:     Neurotic
Classes:    Priest of Dumathoin 3
Hit Points: 27 (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1227593)
Experience: 3000 / 6000
Alignment:  Neutral Good
Vision:     Darkvision (60')
Speed:      Walk 20 ft.
Languages:  Common, Dwarven, Terran

Stat    Score   Mod
STR      10      (+0)
DEX      10      (+0)
CON      16      (+3)
INT       12      (+1)
WIS      16      (+3)
CHA      10      (+0)

SKILLS
Appraise 1(0.0), Autohypnosis 5(0.0), Concentration 7(4.0),
Craft (Armorsmithing) 5(2.0), Craft (Other) 3(0.0),
Diplomacy 5(5.0), Heal 3 (0.0), Knowledge (Arcana) 3(2.0), Knowledge (Religion) 5 (4.0),      Listen 3(0.0), Profession (Soldier) 3 (0.0), Sense Motive 3(0.0), 
Spellcraft 3(2.0), Spot 3(0.0), Survival 3(0.0)

-------------------------- Feats ---------------------------
Armor Proficiency (Heavy)
Weapon focus (Warhammer) (Metal domain)
Combat Casting
Extra turning


-------------------- Special Abilities ---------------------
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids
+2 racial bonus on Appraise and Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+4 Dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type.
Spontaneous casting
Stability
Stonecunning
Turn Undead (Su) 7/day (turn level 3) (turn damage 2d6+3)

Domains: Metal (hammer weapon focus), Protection (Protective ward)

AC: 16 (5 masterwork chain +1 shield) , touch 11, flat 16

Initiative:   +0
BAB:          +2
Melee to hit:  +2
Ranged to hit: +2

Fortitude:    +6
Reflex:       +1
Will:         +6

Unarmed attack:
to hit:       +2
damage:       1d3
critical:     20/x2

Warhammer (Masterwork):
to hit:       +3+1
damage:       1d8
critical:     20/x2

---------------------------- Equipment ------------------------
Name                                            QTY	LBS
Outfit (Scholar's)                                   1	6lbs
Satchel for scrolls and potions                  1    3lbs

Chainmail (Masterwork)                           1	40lbs
Warhammer(Masterwork)                         1	6lbs
Throwing hammer                                   2    6lbs
Small metal shield (Masterwork)               1     6lbs

Potion (Endure Elements)                         1	0lbs
Potion (Oil of Magic Weapon)                   1	0lbs
Potion (Protection from Evil)                    1	0lbs
Potion (Shield of Faith +2)                       2	0lbs

Scroll (Bear's Endurance/Divine)               1	0lbs
Scroll (Bull's Strength/Divine)                   1	0lbs
Scroll (Calm Emotions/Divine)                   1	0lbs
Scroll (Command)                                  1	0lbs
Scroll (Comprehend Languages/Divine)      1	0lbs
Scroll (Cure Moderate Wounds/Divine)       2	0lbs
Scroll (Find Traps)                                 1	0lbs
Scroll (Hold Person/Divine)                      1	0lbs 
Scroll (Spiritual Weapon)                         1	0lbs

 Total weight 61 (light)

Level 0
Detect Magic (Divination) (2)
Resistance (Abjuration) 
Startle (Necromancy)

Level 1
Command (Enchantment) 
Sanctuary (Abjuration)
Divine Favor (Evocation)
Protection from Evil (Abjuration)

Level 2
Shield other (Abjuration)
Detect Thoughts (Divination)
Zone of Truth (Enchantment)


------------------------ Description -----------------------
Height: 4' 2"             Weight: 175 lbs.                Gender: Male	
Eyes: Almost black     Hair: dark brown               Skin: Pale (for now)
Speech style: Silent   Beard: braided in diamond pattern

Full Description
Logan is not very strong as dwarves go, definitely smaller then average with strangely empty (monotonous) very deep voice. His helm tucked neatly under the arm, dark brown hair trimmed neatly, still having pressed down appearance from helm, shield on his back tinkling in shiny chainmail under gray and brown robe, his rich beard elaborately braided in three pronged diamond pattern and with dark brown eyes, dwarf radiated calm confidence in face of a hulking half-orc. There was a leather sachel on his shoulder and warhammer on his hip.


Background
Logan is born into middle class family as second (smaller) twin, first in a century as such births are rare among dwarves. As family of warriors Logan was put to training very young. However, because of his small stature and weakness he was soon transfered to scouting duty. Not very nimble, he didn't excel in this duty either. He was put to guard duty of hospitals or adjutant duty to petty officers or keeping supply depots. In this he was successful as his wits made up what he lacked in brawn.

Several months ago, he was assigned to guard supply caravan to one of the outlying mines. They were ambushed by undead lead by invisible priest and most of caravan was taken captive. Some guards were killed, others managed to get away in tunnels. Logan was one lost in tunnels. Attackers close on his heels he didn't have time to check where he's going. Never very good at orienteering he soon became hopelesly lost with duergar steadily gaining.

Then there was rumbling and tunnel floor behind him collapsed isolating him from pursuers !! Little bit further and he found himself in small chamber with old gnarled dwarf leaning on his maul. Ignoring Logan's thanks and questions, elder informed Logan that his destiny lies not in tunnels but under the skies above. His mark (that started glowing in response to elders words), the one on his neck is one of destiny.

Elder pointed him in right direction and told Logan he will be safe until he returns. Then he just vanished into stone. Logan arrived back to his clanhold almost a day behind othere survivors and was put to questioning. One of the priests read his mind and cleared him of all doubts and called him into the service of Dumathoin (he recognized the elder from Logan's mind). Logan started learning and soon he was ordained priest. He felt ready to go and find his destiny under the skies above. While preparing he took time to make will of Dumathoin known to him via Divination and learned that there is more marks and that he will not like what he sees, but that there is more to those who bear mark then outer appearance.

Logan is strongly independant, feels himself blessed and protected and is prone to taking unneccecary risks. HE also likes making things himself, but he does that relatively rarely, focused on learning and not very strong, only occasionaly he takes time to craft items himself. He will always take time to discover something new about the world around him (especialy if it improves his smithing skills) and is ever ready to protect the sanctity of deep mountains and greater good. He bears strong hatred for undead and those who make and control them.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 24, 2007)

Tharune, I completed my character and added in a background in the Rogue's Gallery thread. Please look it over and let me know if there's anything it you don't like.

I also had a few questions. Would you mind if I purchased a piece of equipment from _Races of the Dragon_ called Sundark goggles.







			
				RotD said:
			
		

> The smoked lenses of these goggles block light. They are typically fixed into a band of canvas that clasps together at the back to keep the goggles from falling off. Sundark goggles negate the dazzled condition experienced by a creature with light sensitivity while in bright illumination. As a side effect, they grant the wearer a +2 circumstance bonus on saving throws against gaze attacks. A creature wearing sundark goggles can't use a gaze attack, since other creatures can't see it's eyes. Creatures without low-light vision or darkvision that wear sundark goggles take a -2 penalty on Search and Spot checks. Sundark goggles cost 10 gp.



Also, I was wondering if I could trade acquiring a familiar in exchange for some other bonus, such as an extra feat or perhaps one of the Unearthed Arcana alternate class options...


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 24, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Kosj snakes his head around, trying to make sense of the scene as a woman inexplicably collapses and a large half-orc begins shouting a warning and smacking the people around him.



 I like the way you phrased that, and welcome to the fray!


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 24, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I like the way you phrased that, and welcome to the fray!



Thanks. Better late than never!


----------



## Tharune (Aug 24, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Tharune, I completed my character and added in a background in the Rogue's Gallery thread. Please look it over and let me know if there's anything it you don't like.
> 
> I also had a few questions. Would you mind if I purchased a piece of equipment from _Races of the Dragon_ called Sundark goggles.Also, I was wondering if I could trade acquiring a familiar in exchange for some other bonus, such as an extra feat or perhaps one of the Unearthed Arcana alternate class options...




I'm fine with Sundark goggles. I think UA is out, however, if you're not wanting a
familiar I could see a trade with an extra feat. What did you have in mind?


----------



## Tharune (Aug 24, 2007)

I just saw the RG submission, Vorastrix looks good. I like the background


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 24, 2007)

*Encounter Map?*

*Tharune*, would it be possible to get a map of the encounter area so we have a better idea of the set up. If you do not have the ability to create one you could ASCII one up and I could Photoshop one fairly quickly.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 25, 2007)

Tharune said:
			
		

> What did you have in mind?



How about Spellcasting Prodigy or Spell Thematics?


----------



## Tharune (Aug 25, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> How about Spellcasting Prodigy or Spell Thematics?




No problem with Spellcasting Prodigy. I, er, don't know Spell Thematics. (and
here I thought I was on top of all the feats! ;-P)


----------



## Tharune (Aug 25, 2007)

North
             |                         |
             |                         |
             |                         |
Crowd     |                         |Crowd
Crowd     |                          |Crowd
Crowd     |        Crowd        |Crowd
             |                        |
             |       Guards        |Crowd
             |                        |
Crowd     |      Guards+       |Crowd
Crowd     |  Aschenon         |Crowd
             |                        |
             |                        |
Crowd     |Woman	             |
             |                        |Stonecipher
              |                       |
              |                       |
             |                        |
Song and	|Rest of	            |Vorastrix
Sheep     |Party                 |
              |                        |
                   South to
                   Labrynth


----------



## Tharune (Aug 25, 2007)

Crap. I can't seem to fix this, but you get the idea. Stretch the vertical
bars out so that it looks like a road. I'm going with descriptions from now on.





			
				Tharune said:
			
		

> North
> |                         |
> |                         |
> |                         |
> ...


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 25, 2007)

Tharune said:
			
		

> I, er, don't know Spell Thematics. (and here I thought I was on top of all the feats! ;-P)



The most recent version is in the _Player's Guide to Faerûn_.

*Spell Thematics [General]*

Your spells manifest with a distinct theme or appearance.
*Prerequisite:* Arcane spellcaster level 1st.
*Benefit:* Due to the unusual appearance of your spells,
the DC of any Spellcraft check made to identify a spell
you have cast increases by +4. In addition, you may
designate one spell you know per level as a thematic
spell and cast it at +1 caster level. As you gain access
to new spell levels, you can designate new thematic spells;
you don't need to select this feat again to acquire new
thematic spells.
   Nearly any theme is possible, so long as you can describe
a visual link for unification. For example, your theme
might be "lightning," "spheres," or "screamind skulls." If
you choose spheres as you theme, your _magic missiles_
might take the form of glowing spheres of light, and your
summoned monsters might emerge from mysterious
rainbow-colored globes. If your theme is lightning your
_haste_ spell might manifest as a bright green spark that
leaps from ally to ally.
   You can't use this feat to make your spell manifestations
invisible, nor do your spell thematics change the type of 
damage a spell deals, regardless of its appearance.
   This feat supercedes the version found in _Magic of Faerûn_.


----------



## Tharune (Aug 26, 2007)

Ahh... that sounds all right, too. Pick whichever one you want...


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 26, 2007)

One method that works for maps is excel.  With abilities like point blank shot, etc., it can make a difference as to what we decide to do.  It's obviously up to you, but I hope you'll be a bit more generous with distances, etc. if we have to do it blind.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm back.  And just for the record, Kevin's mark is situated on his right bicep, visible.  That and their shared hatred for the Zhents partially explains why Grogan and Kev travelled together for a time.


----------



## Stonecipher (Aug 27, 2007)

*Sorry this is late - its been a long week*

Stonecipher "the Mad Dwarf"

Chaotic Good


Str 13(+1) Size Medium
Dex 12(+1) Height 4'2"
Con 15(+2) +2 for racial Weight 170lb
Int 12(+1) Skin Tan
Wis 8 (-1) Eyes Dark Brown
Cha 14(+2) -2 for racial Hair Black; Thick Beard

Total Hit Points 26 Speed 20 feet Armor Class 15 = 10 +4 (chain shirt) +1 (Dex)
Touch AC 11 Flat-footed 14

Initiative Modifier +1
Fortitude save +5=3 base +2 con
Reflex save +1 = 0 base+1 Dex
Will save +1 = 2 base -1 wisdom
Attack (handheld) +3=2 base +1 Str 
Attack (unarmed) +3 = 2 base +1 Str
Attack (missile) +3 = 2 base +1 Dex
Grapple check +3 = 2 base +1 Str

Languages : Common, Dwarven, Orc

Dagger (1d4, crit 19-20/x2 range inc 10 ft, 1lb light piercing)
Light Crossbow (1d8, crit 19-20/x2, range inc 80ft, 4lb, piercing)
Throwing Axe (1d6, crit x2 range inc 10ft 2 lb light slashing)
Dwarven Waraxe master crafted (1d10, crit x3 8lb one-handed, slashing
Chain shirt master crafted (light +4 AC, max dex +4; check penalty -2 25lb, arcane spell failure 20%

No familiar yet

Feats:

alertness
blind-fight
quick draws
self-sufficient

Skills
Climb rank 2
Craft (stone) rank 1
Gather Information rank1
Hide rank 1
Knowledge (architecture) rank 1
Knowledge (nature) rank 1
Move silently rank .5
Profession (stone mason) rank 1
Search rank 1
Spot rank 1
Swim rank 1
Use Magic Device rank .5
Use rope rank 1

Zero-level Spells :5 per day Flare, Ghost Sound, Mending, Prestidigitation 

Level 1 Spells : 4 per day Feather Fall, Magic Missile 

Dwarf

+2 con / -2 char
Can move 20 feet even if in heavy armor
Darkvision (see 60 feet in pitch-dark)
Stonecunning (+2 on searching stone, intuit depth)
+4 to avoid being bullrushed while standing on ground
+2 racial bonus on saves vs. poison
+2 racial bonus on saves vs. spells / spell-like abilities
+1 racial bonus to hit orcs and goblinoids
+4 dodge bonus on AC against giants
+4 stability bonus to avoid being tripped/bull rushed standing on ground
+2 racial bonus on appraise checks if stone/metal

Equipment

Crossbow bolts (quiver of 10 ) x2
Backpack
blanket, winter x1
chalk
flint and steel
Mug- pewter
Pot
Pouch x2
rope (50' silk)
Sacks x2
waterskins x2
Whetstone
Spell component pouch
pipe (silver and ivory)
pouch tobacco
travelers outfit
explorer's outfit


History

Stonecipher is a Shield Dwarf from the west. He doesn't know where he is from though. As a young child his small dwarf hold was wiped out by a large band of Drow. The drow killed everyone and thought Stonecipher was dead too. After Stonecipher came to he was surrounded my the bodies of his family. He has no sense of time after that. It took him months to years, he doesn't know, to cut stone tombs for all the fallen. He survived on the stores of goods in the hold and was kept company by the dead. Once the dead were entombed he read the carvings and marks on the stones and walls to pass the time. As the food ran out he had no choice but to leave or starve. At first he looked for food and would go back to the hold for shelter, but as he used up the resorces in the area he moved East. He learned how to survive in the wilds. It was during this time that his magical ability came into its own. It manifested itself through need in stressful situations. 
He doesn't know how long it took him to reach civilized lands. As to why he is where he is I can't tell you. He has a wild look about him with his hair pulled back in a long pony tail and a long beard with a braided mustache. He will only drink out of 
his own mug that he carries form home. When served he will pour what ever it is 
into his mug and doesn't like others touching it. Having to survive on his own 
without a family or community structure for so long he doesn't have that sense 
of order other dwarfs have. He has a impulsive nature about him which is not 
very dwarvish.
He wears a wipe brim felt hat and a mastercrafted chainmail shirt. He also carries with him a master crafted dwarven waraxe. Both are items he took from his old home along with a mug and pipe. The mug and pipe belonged to his father. He doesn't remember him but those 2 items help bring back memories of better times.

He has earned the name "the Mad Dwarf" in the region . He has an odd habit now of talking to stone in dwarvish and runs his hands over it when he does. Can you say needs therapy.


----------



## Stonecipher (Aug 27, 2007)

*Stonecipher's mark*

Forgot to say that Stone's mark is on his back and didn't know it was there for along time.  He can't remember if he had it as a child or not.  He also has a long scar on his back from when he was struck down by the drow.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 27, 2007)

*Edited Logan Glanderho*

I edited charinfo on post   https://www.enworld.org/index.php?posts/90/.

Will post in rogues gallery later tomorrowtoday, I meant today.


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 27, 2007)

Stonecipher, you realize you're at -4 with the waraxe, right?  You can take martial weapon prof as a feat and use it without penalty.


----------



## Stonecipher (Aug 27, 2007)

*oops*

Oop's I missed that.For some reason I thought I had martial weapons because I was a warrior.  I'll drop quick draw and take Martial Weapons instead.  Thanks for showing me that.


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 27, 2007)

Stonecipher said:
			
		

> Oop's I missed that.For some reason I thought I had martial weapons because I was a warrior.  I'll drop quick draw and take Martial Weapons instead.  Thanks for showing me that.



You have warrior levels?  I saw the spells per day and figured you went sorcerer, but I guess you'd have more per day.  If you have a level of a fighter class, you're good to go.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 27, 2007)

I think part of the problem is that your class levels are not listed.  I was not able to find it at least, maybe that will remove most of our confusion. =)


----------



## Eryndur (Aug 27, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I think part of the problem is that your class levels are not listed.  I was not able to find it at least, maybe that will remove most of our confusion. =)




Ok, good, I'm not crazy. I thought the same thing, but I convinced myself I was too tired to see straight.

But I agree with Redclaw: If you have warrior levels, ditch 'em for fighter levels instead. It's definitely win/win.


----------



## Stonecipher (Aug 27, 2007)

*oops sorry again*

Man I feel like such a newbie.  Ok Stonecipher is a level 2 fighter and a level 1 sorcerer.  I hope that helps.  Its been 6 years since I've played so I'm a bit rusty.  Give me some more time and I'm sure I can come up with some more excuses.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 27, 2007)

That makes a lot more sense especially with your number of feats. 
Through fighter you should have Simple and Martial weapons as well as Light, Medium, and Heavy Armor + Shields and Tower Shield. You can also add Dwarven as as weapon group because you have access to Martial Weapons.  

You will have Dwarven War Axe as a Martial and Racial Weapon so that you can use it one handed.  

Oh, and welcome back to *THE *game.


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 27, 2007)

No worries, and sorry for being a busy-body.


----------



## Stonecipher (Aug 27, 2007)

*Thanks*

No problem with you pointing things out.  Better to do it now than later.  I think all the spells I took are verbal.  I'll have to look but its nice to have armor.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 28, 2007)

Bloodcookie said:
			
		

> "Deneir preserve this text as yet unfinished."



I got to say BC, that's a really nice invocation.


----------



## Tharune (Aug 29, 2007)

*Turns this week*

I'll post tonight, and then sometime this weekend... I'll usually shoot for 
a M-W-weekend schedule, but of course there will be weeks that this
changes.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 29, 2007)

That's good to know. Thanks!


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 29, 2007)

*Stonecipher*, If you and interested, I would be happy to assist you with your character build, since you have been gone from the game for so long.  You can email me at FreeXenon@gmail.com .


----------



## Stonecipher (Aug 30, 2007)

*A few thoughts*

Ok I was looking at the map and was wondering if I missed something.  Who is Aschenon?  Was there a description of this road or will that come out tonight?  Is there any other places that has info for this adventure beside the Rogues one? Am I really alive or a figment of Freexenon's imagination?

Speaking of which thanks Freexenon for the help.  Tharune gave me a link to a sight that has most of the info.  I will take you up on the offer in the future though since I will most likely forget something or not know what would be best.


----------



## Tharune (Aug 30, 2007)

Stonecipher said:
			
		

> Ok I was looking at the map and was wondering if I missed something.  Who is Aschenon?  Was there a description of this road or will that come out tonight?  Is there any other places that has info for this adventure beside the Rogues one? Am I really alive or a figment of Freexenon's imagination?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stonecipher (Aug 30, 2007)

Well Tharune I'm pretty sure I was free up to the point where you opened the Necronomicon at Walden Books oh so many years ago.  After that loss of sanity points I can't really say anymore.

By the way I've been looking and other than those campaign notes I can't find anything.  But none to worry Stone has cast his spell Prestidigitation and is busy changing the color of his cloak working his way through the colors of the rainbow.


----------



## Stonecipher (Aug 30, 2007)

Well that's tries to cast it.  Its a V and S spell so there is a 20% chance that it doesn't work.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Aug 30, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> I got to say BC, that's a really nice invocation.




Thanks  I always try to give my spellcasting a little more character than simply "I cast magic missile at the darkness!"


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 31, 2007)

Bloodcookie said:
			
		

> "I cast magic missile at the darkness!"



Hey. That darkness was in serious need of some magic missiling!


----------



## Eryndur (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm going to pull out of this game, I'm afraid.  This one is moving a little too slow for my tastes, and I've got other PbPs requiring my constant attention.  Looks like a fun setup, and I hope you all have a great time!


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 5, 2007)

I am very sad to hear that.   
I hope that your other games go well for you!


----------



## Tharune (Sep 5, 2007)

Eryndur said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I'm going to pull out of this game, I'm afraid.  This one is moving a little too slow for my tastes, and I've got other PbPs requiring my constant attention.  Looks like a fun setup, and I hope you all have a great time!




I understand. Thanks for playing!

To the others, you have my apologies. I worked a midnight shift at the last minute yesterday, and pretty much slept around the clock starting yesterday afternoon. It was a vacation day, but of course I screwed up my schedule on everything. Working on the next turn right now...


----------



## Bloodcookie (Sep 6, 2007)

Eryndur said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I'm going to pull out of this game, I'm afraid.  This one is moving a little too slow for my tastes, and I've got other PbPs requiring my constant attention.  Looks like a fun setup, and I hope you all have a great time!




But, but... who will disarm all the traps?! 

Seriously, though, good gaming to ya


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 6, 2007)

*Bye*

Too bad. Happy playing.

As for traps, we can always send fighters first  especially half-orcish ones...


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 6, 2007)

Hey! I heard that!!


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 6, 2007)

*Surprise*

Oh?! Are we on the air? I just offended party's strongest fighter?!

Oh, woe (pulling his beard out) ... AARRGGHh!

 

You can wait for opportunity where we must jump over the obstacle and toss me over. Remember Gimli flying on the bridge with help of Aragorn? And before in Moria, "Nobody tosses a dwarf !"


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 6, 2007)

Dwarf tossing rocks! 
I hope I get a chance to do that!!


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 6, 2007)

*Pleading*

Tharune, don't listen to him !

He just wants to show off, enviously realizing that
"Um caruje, snaga klade valja"   

Translated along the lines of  "Mind rules, strength bowls the trees over".   

I don't know anything resembling that in english, closest comes "Mind over matter", but some such saying is bound to exist.

Now to find that spell for jumping or flying so I don't get tossed around...


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 6, 2007)

*Question*

There is one thing bugging me.

Let's say I have a weapon of effective +2 enchantment (let's say axiomatic blade), but no pluses.

If dretch is encountered that needs +1 weapon to hit, would his DR be bypassed by this +2 blade? Or it needs to have "real" pluses to affect it?

What I'm asking is, is it possible to have heavily enchanted weapon (+5 and more) that is essentialy useless against threats with high DR (let's say DR 10+)


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 6, 2007)

*DR vs Magic Weapons*

First, a weapon has to have an enhancement bonus of at least +1 before any other magical enhancements can be placed upon it, so your Axiomatic only blade should not be able to exist at least per RAW, unless the DM deems otherwise.

In *3.0*, if I remember correctly, only the enhancement bonus counts. So yes, (in 3.0) a +1 Vorpal Great Sword against a creature with DR 10/ +2 would still be subject to the full DR.

In *3.5* its resistance would be something akin to DR 5/Magic, so as long as it has any enhancement bonus, either permanent or via a spell such a Magic Weapon, it will pass by its DR.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 6, 2007)

Xenon got it right.   in 3.5 there is no DR X/+1 or X/+2.  it's just X/Magic (Or Silver, cold iron, adamantine, Bludgeoning, good/evil, Epic)


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 6, 2007)

Boo Ya! 
FX in the hizzouse!


----------



## Jemal (Sep 6, 2007)

however, Said Axiomatic blade (Assuming it had at least a +1 enhancement, which is required BEFORE you can enchant it with axiomatic) WOULD over come any DR that had Magic or Chaotic (Or both)


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 7, 2007)

*Thank you*

I still see plenty of unconverted monsters around and the issue was totaly NOT clear for me. Yes, I know weapon must be at least +1, that's why I included +2 and more DR, it was just an example with dretch.

Thank you all for prompt answer.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 7, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Being almost in ready melee range with the creature, Grogan levels his sword to the 'little dragon



Unless I missed something, Kosj is about 40 to 50 ft. higher up than Grogan, so I can't see how he'd be "almost in ready melee range". Either way, Kosj will simply do what I stated and land on the rooftop where he'll hopefully gain full cover from those in the street simply by staying away from the roof's edge. You guys seem way too aggresive and unpredictable at the moment.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 7, 2007)

Ahhh . I see. I thought you were landing in the street where the halfling fell.
I may have to change my post. Nothing personal.  

Changed.


----------

